# Bar Refaeli: Hilfe, ich bin zu schön, um glücklich zu sein



## beachkini (20 Okt. 2013)

*Bar Refaeli sucht verzweifelt einen Mann und spricht über ihre Trennung von Leonardo DiCaprio.	*​
Es gibt Probleme, und es gibt Probleme, die nur Supermodels haben. Das von Bar Refaeli lautet: Ich bin zu schön!

In einem Interview beklagt sich die 28-Jährige, dass sie keinen Mann findet: „Ich sehe großartig aus. Ich bin cool. Ich gehe gerne aus. Ich bleibe auch gerne mal zu Hause. Ich mag Filme und Essen. Was ist nur mein Problem? Warum bin ich alleine?“

Gute Frage. Vielleicht hat das Unterwäschemodel noch nicht die Trennung von Leonardo DiCaprio im letzten Jahr verarbeitet. Zumindest erzählt Refaeli ganz offen, wie sehr sie gelitten hat, als sie das erste Mal Fotos von ihm und ihrer Nachfolgerin Blake Lively gesehen hat: „Ich habe gewürgt und angefangen, unkontrolliert zu weinen. Ich konnte einfach nicht mehr aufhören.“ Einen Tag lang hat sie sich in ihrem Hotelzimmer in Cannes eingeschlossen und ununterbrochen geheult. „Das war irgendwie reinigend.“

Möglich ist aber auch, dass die Super-Blondine einfach zu hohe Ansprüche hat. „Ich bin an Männern interessiert, die groß, stark und berühmt sind“, sagt Rafaeli. Das schränkt die Auswahl schon etwas ein. „Wenn ich Ryan Gosling sehe, könnte ich schmelzen. Er ist mein Wow!“ (bz-berlin.de)


Immerhin ist sie ehrlich und bestätigt mein Bild von ihr.


----------



## MetalFan (20 Okt. 2013)

Hat es diese "Meldung" tatsächlich schon von Israel bis nach Deutschland geschafft!  

Dazu zitiere ich nur mal die folgenden Statements vom 18.10.13 von ihr:



> Just woke up to DailyNews saying I'm looking for a strong FAMOUS guy- what?!?! Where did u get that?? Completely false.





> LOL now I won't be stopped getting asked out by u guys ha? i'm single, happy and loving it!


----------



## pofgo (20 Okt. 2013)

kann gerne zu mir kommen, ich werde sie mit offenen armen empfangen


----------



## Krone1 (20 Okt. 2013)

Ich stelle mich auch jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.:thx:


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2013)

ich bin zwar nicht berühmt, aber ich würd sie nehmen


----------



## Rumpelmucke (20 Okt. 2013)

... und sie ist bescheiden!


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Okt. 2013)

Da würdet ihr doch den Mund nicht aufbekommen wenn die vor euch steht 

Vielleicht ist sie einfach bescheuert und kein Mann will sie. Schönheit ist ja immer Definitionssache. Vielleicht sollte sie darüber mal nachdenken.


----------



## comatron (20 Okt. 2013)

Reich im Geldbeutel, arm im Kopf und im Herzen.


----------



## Death Row (20 Okt. 2013)

Lest doch einfach mal MetalFan's Posting dazu.


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Okt. 2013)

Spekulieren oder Fantasieren darf erlaubt sein


----------



## skyllaking (29 Okt. 2013)

Wenn sie immer alle mit Leo DiCaprio vergleicht kann das ja nix werden ^^


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

What a nice cleavage !


----------

